# Your 2019-2020 Season Thread



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2019)

It is starting back up!  You all know the drill (and yes, it is starting!)

*1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 23, 2019)

good for you dude. super jealous of my western friends bagging early season turns.

i've been meaning to @ you to ask about snowbasin. we are going to utah feb 7-16. one day at deer valley, four at alta/bird, two at sol/bright. we're ikon blacked out the last few days, and reserved a (wildly inexpensive) condo in eden, and are planning on powmow for 2 days, hopefully with a couple cat runs.

question(s) for you - what is the story with the powmow $20 per run cat skiing? and should we be sacrificing one powmow day for snowbasin?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 23, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> good for you dude. super jealous of my western friends bagging early season turns.
> 
> i've been meaning to @ you to ask about snowbasin. we are going to utah feb 7-16. one day at deer valley, four at alta/bird, two at sol/bright. we're ikon blacked out the last few days, and reserved a (wildly inexpensive) condo in eden, and are planning on powmow for 2 days, hopefully with a couple cat runs.
> 
> question(s) for you - what is the story with the powmow $20 per run cat skiing? and should we be sacrificing one powmow day for snowbasin?



Happy to help.  

Sounds like a great trip lined up there.  Hopefully you can move those days around based on weather and conditions.  You don't want to be at Snowbird if there is low cloud cover and/or a lot of wind.  It's pretty exposed.  

Snowbasin is a legit area for sure.  Weird vibe though--elegant, LDS corporate type resort meets gritty local Ogden crowd.  It will be busier this season now that it is Epic.  The biggest thing there?  Windholds.  Yep, windholds.  If it is breezy at all they close Strawberry Gondola down (and often close it "earlier than scheduled" for some reason).  If I had to guess it is probably a money-saving thing.  That is a HUGE part of the area that you can't get to if it is closed and that really sucks.  They also will close the Allen Peak Tram as well if there is wind.  So if it is fully-open and you like good, steep cruisers, nice facilities, low-key vibe, not many folks, and a good variety of terrain, then yes it is worth it.  The main runs feel very similar to the skiing on the Mansfield side of Stowe IMHO.  

As for Pow Mow, it is indeed worth it to visit now before it gets more effed up.  Some funny money in control there and they are slowly making it their own exclusive retreat.  But, surprisingly, it does NOT get as much snow as the Wasatch Front.  People do rave about the cat skiing options.  That is legit, but I have not yet had the privilege as it is hard to leave my haunts down here (ridiculous excuse I know).

Nordic Valley will be right in your backyard in Eden and is nothing really to write home about.  Pretty ghetto lifts, small vert, low elevation, but a crazy amount of high-tech snowmaking.  Good for a night, maybe (?).  I skied there years ago to say I did.  It is what it is.

Feel free to PM me for more info.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 23, 2019)

awesome, thanks. we're locked in on dates due to lodging situations. day 1 deer valley, days 2-5 altabird (staying at snowbird lodge - PLEASE NUKE SNOW AND CLOSE THE CANYON), days 6-7 at sol-bright (airbnb 5 min away), days 8-9 in eden


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2019)

> It is starting back up!  You all know the drill (and yes, it is starting!)
> 
> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah



*2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah*


----------



## 180 (Nov 1, 2019)

10/31 ABasin, Day 1, 13th month
Bluebird Sunny 25 degrees, packed powder. 2 trails, some bumps.


----------



## abc (Nov 11, 2019)

180 said:


> 10/31 ABasin, Day 1, 13th month
> Bluebird Sunny 25 degrees, packed powder. 2 trails, some bumps.


Are you on some kind of ski-every-month thing?


----------



## mikec142 (Nov 11, 2019)

Man am I jealous of all you early birds.  My season is still in the pre-season phase.  Got the skis tuned.  Putting the snow tires on the car this Friday and probably throwing the ski rack on the car this weekend.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Nov 11, 2019)

11/10 - Killington
11/17 - Hunter
11/24 - Hunter - surprise pow day
11/29 - Gore
11/30 - Gore
12/03 - Belleayre - POWDAH BABY
12/08 - Belleayre
12/22 - Belleayre
01/05 - Belleayre
01/20 - Smuggs
01/21 - Smuggs
01/22 - Smuggs
01/23 - Smuggs
01/24 - Smuggs
01/25 - Smuggs
02/08 - Belleayre
02/15 - Belleayre
02/23 - Belleayre
02/27 - Killington
02/28 - Killington
02/29 - Gore
03/01 - Gore


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2019)

11/13/19-Killington

It begins!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 14, 2019)

11.9 - killington

going to sunday river saturday and loon sunday

i love seeing the entire east firing up right now


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2019)

11/11 - K
heading to BW on Sunday with $25 early season tix I bought in September


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 14, 2019)

11/9 - K
  11/10 - k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 14, 2019)

11/13 at Killington, at one point they had Superstar and the Snowdon Triple + 6 Pack spinning for testing I assume so it felt like midwinter. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## big_vert (Nov 14, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> question(s) for you - what is the story with the powmow $20 per run cat skiing? and should we be sacrificing one powmow day for snowbasin?



You can walk in 5 minutes as far as the cat skiing. Complete rip-off. Compared to what you get (for $5!) at Keystone, it's really eye opening

Do not (repeat DO NOT) waste a day at Powmow if you could go to Snowbasin. The reason Powmow keeps snow is that it's flat with old, slow lifts, so no one (in their right minds) goes there when there's great areas around. Only issue with Snowbasin is that sometimes it gets clouds around the Strawberry gonjola, so pick your days(s) right.

Also be advised that Brighton is a real boarders hill with all of the negative connotations that conveys. Almost got hit (multiple times), A-holes with backpack speakers, just a real crap-show of why Alta is so pleasant.

Once you go to the Bird, you'll never be able to do least coast skiing again.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 14, 2019)

cool. ive been to all the utah places many times except for powmow and snowbasin. i'm familiar with brighton. i dont mind snowboarders whatsoever. i like the sidecountry off of snake and great western. alta/snowbird is great but i'm cool with living in brooklyn and skiing the east as long as i get my 50 day seasons with 20+ in the west. having cake and eating it. etc.


----------



## big_vert (Nov 14, 2019)

At Snowbasin there's only trails if you want them. You can stay off-piste virtually all day. Stay on either the John Paul chair (and the tin can up to the downhill start) or Strawberry gondola. AND, the lodges and food is worth stopping got lunch for.

Only bother with Powmow if you want to know what's overrated in Utah.


----------



## crazy (Nov 15, 2019)

big_vert said:


> You can walk in 5 minutes as far as the cat skiing. Complete rip-off. Compared to what you get (for $5!) at Keystone, it's really eye opening
> 
> Do not (repeat DO NOT) waste a day at Powmow if you could go to Snowbasin. The reason Powmow keeps snow is that it's flat with old, slow lifts, so no one (in their right minds) goes there when there's great areas around. Only issue with Snowbasin is that sometimes it gets clouds around the Strawberry gonjola, so pick your days(s) right.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised to hear this. I have heard that Powmow preserves powder exceptionally well, and with the low skier density it was a place worth checking out. 

Are the snow cat rides actually so short that you could hike the same terrain in 5 minutes or 10 minutes or some short amount of time?


----------



## Edd (Nov 16, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> cool. ive been to all the utah places many times except for powmow and snowbasin. i'm familiar with brighton. i dont mind snowboarders whatsoever.



Agreed. I thought Brighton was a blast. I’d love to try both Powmow and Snowbasin someday.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 16, 2019)

I started my season today at Mountain Creek in Jersey.   Originally they had said that they would open this weekend with a hike park but yesterday I got an email saying that they were spinning the Sugar Slope lift.

Since I have a season pass and it's down the road I had to go.   It's an anomaly to ski in November,  especially mid-November, in NJ so I couldn't pass it up.  Sugar is the beginner trail at MC but I lapped it for an hour and a half,  it was just great to start my season.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## big_vert (Nov 16, 2019)

crazy said:


> I'm surprised to hear this. I have heard that Powmow preserves powder exceptionally well, and with the low skier density it was a place worth checking out.
> 
> Are the snow cat rides actually so short that you could hike the same terrain in 5 minutes or 10 minutes or some short amount of time?



powMow DOES preserve powder well - because it's the last place to go when there's a dump. Old slow lifts and flat terrain (I had to pole through it once because the vertical was nonexistant).

Truly - the cat rides are that short. I took my kids, and we get in, the thing starts, goes up a bit and stops. We looked at each other, figuring that they were waiting for something - nope. Get out! Holy $6^(t. Wow, way to get ripped off). There's a decent bowl area down, then you have to take a long (leg debilitating) track back to wait for the school bus to pick you up. Really.

Look I love throwback areas, always being a hudge fan of Magic, MRG, AB etc. but PowMow is just a dump. Why anyone would go there with all the great areas in UT is mind boggling.

 At best it's a quarter of the distance of the $5 cat ride at Keystone.

Go to Snowbasin - Strawberry then through the gate on the right after the left turn, and while it's not massive pucker time, it's pretty real. Same with the downhill start area from the top of the tin can - NOTHING like that at PowMow. Nothing.         Nothing


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 16, 2019)

1) 11/15 Greek Peak opening day 3 trails!
2) 11/17 Greek Peak firm and chunky
3) 11/23 Greek Peak
4) 11/24 Greek Peak
5) 11/29 Greek Peak
6) 11/30 Greek Peak
7) 12/01 Greek Peak, ice storm, I was a human glazed donut!
8) 12/03 Belleayre 2ft bluebird powder day!
9) 12/07 Greek Peak day old foot LES
10) 12/08 Greek Peak
11) 12/14 Greek Peak firm soft snow
12) 12/15 Greek Peak mini powder day, 5" on top of 2" sleet
13) 12/17 Greek Peak another mini powder day, another 5"
14) 12/21 Greek Peak
15) 12/22 Belleayre
16) 12/28 Greek Peak
17) 12/29 Greek Peak
18) 01/01 Greek Peak
19) 01/04 Greek Peak soggy, and foggy
20) 01/05 Greek Peak
21) 01/09 McCauley Mt Sloppy seconds, 27" in 5 days
22) 01/11 Greek Peak
23) 01/12 Greek Peak
24) 01/18 Greek Peak
25) 01/19 Greek Peak poorly run holiday
26) 01/26 Greek Peak
27) 02/01 Greek Peak nice winter conditions, Zeus open first time
28) 02/02 Greek Peak
29) 02/07 Greek Peak the drought is over! 14"
30) 02/08 Greek Peak
31) 02/09 Greek Peak
32) 02/15 Greek Peak -11° perfect conditions, bluebird
33) 02/16 Greek Peak 
34) 02/22 Greek Peak
35) 02/23 Greek Peak
36) 02/29 McCauley day old foot LES
37) 03/01 Elk, typical Elk
38) 03/07 Togg Am Greek PM
39) 03/08 Greek
40) 03/14 Greek
41) 03/15 Greek, probably the last day due to coronavirus
Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 18, 2019)

See Signature


----------



## JimG. (Nov 22, 2019)

11/13/19-Killington
11/20-Killington
11/21-Killington

Really enjoyed the last 2 days at K. Happy with my new Kore 93's. Feeling good.

Holy crap there is a ton of snow on SS, Skyelark, and Bittersweet.
​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 23, 2019)

11/9 killington 

11/10 killington 

11/22 killington 

11/23 killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 23, 2019)

JimG. said:


> 11/13/19-Killington
> 11/20-Killington
> 11/21-Killington
> 
> ...


Missed you by a day!

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 23, 2019)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I started my season today at Mountain Creek in Jersey.   Originally they had said that they would open this weekend with a hike park but yesterday I got an email saying that they were spinning the Sugar Slope lift.
> 
> Since I have a season pass and it's down the road I had to go.   It's an anomaly to ski in November,  especially mid-November, in NJ so I couldn't pass it up.  Sugar is the beginner trail at MC but I lapped it for an hour and a half,  it was just great to start my season.




I just got day 2 in at Mountain Creek.  Pretty much the same as last week except I lapped it for 2 hours.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2019)

Saturday November something yesterday my first day of the season
Gore sunny warm then I thought
Better condition than I was expecting.
2 ways down
I very happy for season pass
Started around 1145am ski to 245pm 
Being less fat ass then last year definitely help me feel better ski wise to
Great ski with friend to


----------



## xlr8r (Nov 24, 2019)

Day 1 11/23 Mount Snow


----------



## JimG. (Nov 24, 2019)

11/13/19-Killington
11/20-Killington
11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore

Gore was unexpectedly excellent yesterday! They had a green open top to bottom as well as a blue cruiser t2b. And they had the Topridge chair open serving black terrain. Topridge headwall was a blast:



No lines, mostly ski on lifts all day. No megapass crowds. Very impressed with Gore's early season effort.


​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 24, 2019)

11/9 killington 

11/10 killington 

11/22 killington 

11/23 killington 

11/24 killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2019)

JimG. said:


> 11/13/19-Killington
> 11/20-Killington
> 11/21-Killington
> 11/23-Gore
> ...



Great picture


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 24, 2019)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm skiing for the first time this year next weekend at Sugarbush. I am thinking 10 trails will be open.


----------



## patroller_sam (Nov 25, 2019)

11/29-12/1 - Stratton 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 26, 2019)

> It is starting back up!  You all know the drill (and yes, it is starting!)
> 
> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah



*3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
5.  November 24, 2019:  Howelsen Hill, Colorado
6.  November 25, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado.*


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2019)

11/13/19-Killington​11/20-Killington​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre

​


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Nov 29, 2019)

11.29 Sugarbush - Day 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 29, 2019)

Day three was at Belleayre today, 11/29, for their opening day.   So three days in November since I'm working tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Nov 30, 2019)

Day 2 at Sugarbush: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Nov 30, 2019)

I think I set a record for how many times I rode Gate House in a day! Maybe 20 times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2019)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Day three was at Belleayre today, 11/29, for their opening day.   So three days in November since I'm working tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app



They did a good job making a lot of snow on Deer Run, decent grooming job too.

But I am not a fan of them opening without Onteora too. I understand the renovation of the lower lodge put them behind the 8 ball a bit but if Onteora was open too it would have been a bit like Gore last weekend with terrain for everyone.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2019)

> It is starting back up!  You all know the drill (and yes, it is starting!)
> 
> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> ...



*7.  December 1, 2019:  Alta (with the Fam).*


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 1, 2019)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2019)

Day w Friday at Bell great snowy day about half foot snow all day made i5 fantastic
Yesterday at Bell in Catskills again Half foot falls where I go this winter then would make everything dreaming. Got to meet And ski with King slug yesterday good skiing yesterday with Jim also
Thank u both for getting me through my self make powder white snow trail in afternoon minor mess up


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2019)

11/13/19-Killington​​11/20-Killington​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
​​


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2019)

> It is starting back up!  You all know the drill (and yes, it is starting!)
> 
> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> ...



*8.  December 7, 2019:  Alta.
9.  December 8, 2019:  Snowbird*


----------



## xlr8r (Dec 8, 2019)

11/23 Mount Snow
12/8 Crotched


----------



## JimG. (Dec 12, 2019)

11/13/19-Killington​​​11/20-Killington​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
​​​


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 13, 2019)

1. 11/09 - K
2. 11/16 - Sunday River
3. 11/17 - Loon
4. 11/29 - K
5. 12/7 - Magic
6. 12/8 - Stratton

off until 12/23-30 at winter park, unless i can sneak away next weekend for a few catskills runs. difficult. girlfriend's birthday, friends xmas party, family xmas/hanukkah dinner.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 1. 11/09 - K
> 2. 11/16 - Sunday River
> 3. 11/17 - Loon
> 4. 11/29 - K
> ...


d

Right now Catskills got not much going
By next week that should change


----------



## JimG. (Dec 13, 2019)

Loving the daily Scottycast.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 17, 2019)

i don't know where else to put this. 

i just realized my ikon isn't blacked out until 12/26, which means i can do a-basin and/or steamboat next week. this makes me so happy. we have a condo near winter park from 12/23-30 and i was planning on skiing all winter park, maybe 1 day at copper to check out the new lift. 

we are scheduled for dog sledding near breck on 12/26. so i think we're gonna drive down to a-basin on 12/25, ski, get a hotel room in dillon (just secured for $160, free to cancel, pay on arrival), ski copper 12/26, and be just 20 minutes away from our 2:30 PM dog sled ride. 

or, we do a day in steamboat. girlfriend would like the springs. 

either will be a nice addition to our trip. could do steamboat 12/24, basin 12/25, copper+dogs 12/26, winter park 12/27-30, but that feels like a lot of movement.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2019)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 18, 2019)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats


----------



## Dickc (Dec 18, 2019)

I thought I might mention that I had bought an IKON pass for this season in April.  I also bought the insurance.  The process to get an insurance payout because I needed back surgery was fairly painless, and I have gotten my refund.  Nice when stuff like that works easily.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2019)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2019)

> It is starting back up!  You all know the drill (and yes, it is starting!)
> 
> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> ...



*10.  December 19, 2019:  Brighton (First Night)*


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 20, 2019)

I skied Mountain Creek this morning.  It was day 4 in December for me, day 7 of the season.

I realized on the lift that I skied 6 months in NJ in 2019.  That's a first for me, I skied MC in April and they opened November 16th this year.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2019)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2019)

Day 4 yesterday at BellFlat was much better than what I was expecting 
Tommorow Sunday going back to bell.
With good friends coming to make it excellent


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 21, 2019)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 22, 2019)

> It is starting back up!  You all know the drill (and yes, it is starting!)
> 
> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> ...



*11.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird.*


----------



## JimG. (Dec 22, 2019)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 27, 2019)

ALLSKIING said:


> 11/9 killington
> 
> 11/10 killington
> 
> ...


12/26 killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 28, 2019)

Day 7 Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 28, 2019)

Day 8 Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 28, 2019)

> It is starting back up!  You all know the drill (and yes, it is starting!)
> 
> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> ...



*12.  December 28, 2019:  Brighton (night)*


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 29, 2019)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2019)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*13.  December 29, 2019:  Snowbird/Alta*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 30, 2019)

Day 9 killington 





ALLSKIING said:


> Day 8 Killington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2019)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*14.  December 30, 2019:  Snowbird/Alta (Powder Day)*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 31, 2019)

Day 10 Killington 





ALLSKIING said:


> Day 9 killington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2019)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*15.  December 31, 2019:  Alta NYE Torchlight Parade!*


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 1, 2020)

1. 11/23 Mount Snow
2. 12/8 Crotched
3. 12/22 Sunapee
4. 12/29 Attitash
5. 12/30 Wildcat (powder day)
6. 12/31 Attitash (powder day)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 1, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 10 Killington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 11 at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 2, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 2, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*16.  January 1, 2020:  First Night Powder at Brighton--Free Refills!!!!!*


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 2, 2020)

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 2, 2020)

Day 12 at killington 





ALLSKIING said:


> Day 11 at Killington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nhskier1969 (Jan 2, 2020)

15 Days, so far.  Putting my Ikon pass to go use.

Day 1 Killington
Day 2 Loon
Day 3 Loon
Day 4 Killington
Day 5 Sugarloaf
Day 6 Sugarloaf
Day 7 Loon
Day 8 Arapahoe Basin
Day 9 Winter Park Resort
Day 10 Winter Park Resort
Day 11 Winter Park Resort
Day 12 Winter Park Resort
Day 13 Mont Tremblant
Day 14 Mont Tremblant
Day 15 Mont Tremblant


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*17.  January 3, 2020:  Brighton Night*


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 4, 2020)

Day 13 at killington 





ALLSKIING said:


> Day 12 at killington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington

K was very fun yesterday. Glad to hook up with ALLSKIING and wife for a few runs.





Cool roll cloud from top Ramshead


​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 4, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 13 at killington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 14 at Killington 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon
1/3 - skinned Pats
1/5 - Cannon


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*18.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta with the Mrs.*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)


----------



## NYDB (Jan 6, 2020)

1. November 15, 2019: Mt. Snow, VT
2. November 16, 2019: Killington, VT
3. November 25, 2019: Stratton, VT
4. November 26, 2019: Stratton, VT
5. November 27, 2019: Stratton, VT
6. November 29, 2019: Stratton, VT
7. December 20, 2019: Sugarbush North, VT Opening Day
8. December 21, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
9. December 27, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
10. December 28, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
11. December 29, 2019: Stratton, VT / Magic Mountain VT
12. December 31, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
13. January 1, 2020: Stratton, VT / Magic Mountain VT
14. January 2, 2020: Magic Mountain, VT


----------



## JimG. (Jan 7, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
​​​​​


----------



## Zand (Jan 8, 2020)

Its officially been one month since my last day. Just lost the desire to go out and ski crap conditions and works sucks for me at Christmas. The crap conditions thing looks to stick around but eventually I'll get the urge to actually get out.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## abc (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm learning to skate ski this season. So it maybe a good idea to keep track of how many times I've gone out, something I never do in the past.

11/28 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)
11/29 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)
11/30 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)

12/14 - Mohonk Preserve, NY (xc)
12/15 - Hunter, HY (downhill)

12/22 - Great Glen, NH (xc) 
12/23 - Jackson, NH (xc) 
12/24 - Jackson & Wildcat, NH (xc morning, downhill afternoon) 
12/25 - Attitash, NH (downhill)  
12/26 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc)
12/30 - Wildcat, NH (downhill)  
12/31 - Wildcat, NH -- (downhill -- Powder day, peppered with rocks)
1/1 - Wildcat & Jackson, NH (morning downhill, xc afternoon)
1/2 - Jackson, NH (xc)
1/3 - Jackson, NH (xc)
1/4 - Great Glen, NH (xc)
1/5 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc -- "powder day", 1~2")

Wow! I've been out 18 days! And it's only the 1st week of Jan. Totally a record breaker (for me).


----------



## NYDB (Jan 10, 2020)

abc said:


> I'm learning to skate ski this season. So it maybe a good idea to keep track of how many times I've gone out, something I never do in the past.
> 
> 11/28 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)
> 11/29 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)
> ...



How do you like the Jackson NH and surrounding areas?  I've only been up that way to ski tuckerman ravine in the spring, but I like the area.  With the Local hill- Black, Wildcat and touring possibilities around.  It seems like a nice semi retirement area.


----------



## abc (Jan 10, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> How do you like the Jackson NH and surrounding areas?  I've only been up that way to ski tuckerman ravine in the spring, but I like the area.  With the Local hill- Black, Wildcat and touring possibilities around.  It seems like a nice semi retirement area.


I quite like the area. 

Tons of outdoor opportunities, probably one of the best of the east. 

Not that easy to get to. So not entirely overrun by city folks (mostly Bostonian, few NY'ers). 

The last part is good or bad depends on your disposition. I suppose for "semi"-retirement, the slightly difficult access may actually be desirable? 

Jackson itself is quite...quaint! Close enough to the hustle and bustle of North Conway,  but not IN it.

For me, too far (5 1/2 hr from northern Westchester) to be a regular base. I do typically go there 2-3 times a winter, usually stay minimum of 3 or more days. But can't imagine going more often.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*19.  January 13, 2020:  Brighton Night Powder*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)


----------



## sull1102 (Jan 15, 2020)

11/13: Killington 
11/21: Killington

1/13: Crotched Mountain


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## JimG. (Jan 17, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2020)

Friday the day before snowy Saturday 
January 17 
Day 8 for me day was better than I was expecting
BellFlat did very good job of making snow
Not a lot open but conditions overall where maybe 6.5
When I expected 3.0


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 19, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 14 at Killington
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 15 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 19, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 15
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 16 all at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 19, 2020)

1. 11/23 Mount Snow
2. 12/8 Crotched
3. 12/22 Sunapee
4. 12/29 Attitash
5. 12/30 Wildcat (powder day)
6. 12/31 Attitash (powder day)
7. 1/19 Sunapee (powder day)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 20, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*20.  January 18, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana (First Trip to Montana)
21.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana


----------



## NYDB (Jan 20, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> 1. November 15, 2019: Mt. Snow, VT
> 2. November 16, 2019: Killington, VT
> 3. November 25, 2019: Stratton, VT
> 4. November 26, 2019: Stratton, VT
> ...



15. January 17, 2020. Stratton VT
16. January 19, 2020  Magic Mountain, VT
17. January 20, 2020  Magic Mountain, VT


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 21, 2020)

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park
14. 01/04 - Mount Ellen
15. 01/05 - K
16. 01/18 - Jay Peak
17. 01/19 - Burke


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2020)

Well, just to keep track, adding the MLK days:

_1/28 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/29 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/30 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_

_12/14 - Mohonk Preserve, NY (xc)_
_12/15 - Hunter, HY (downhill)_

_12/22 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_12/23 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_12/24 - Jackson & Wildcat, NH (xc morning, downhill afternoon)_
_12/25 - Attitash, NH (downhill)_
_12/26 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc)_
_12/30 - Wildcat, NH (downhill)_
_12/31 - Wildcat, NH -- (downhill -- Powder day, peppered with rocks)_
_1/1 - Wildcat & Jackson, NH (morning downhill, xc afternoon)_
_1/2 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/3 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/4 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_1/5 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc -- "powder day", 1~2")

1/18 - Wildcat/Jackson (a few runs at Wildcat in the morning, xc at Jackson in the afternoon) 
1/19 - Wildcat (Powder day!)
1/20 - Jackson (xc)
__1/21 - Jackson (xc)__

_


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2020)

Forum Options > Preferences > Signature

pretty good for keeping track... to each his/her own

Got back to Berkshire East today, also went Wednesday. Good time skiing the whales on UMASS, they were particularly chalky and steep so there was some jump turning involved. Big Chief (the trail) continues to win me over, the cliffs on the right side were caked with snow so some nice ollie action. Just a fantastic fall line and just point 'em straight downhill for the lower section.

Sucks with the rain coming but seeing how quickly they bounced back after the last rain/warm event (which was probably worse), I'm not too worried. It seems like they have plenty of snowmaking on tap and to spare, with their wind turbine and solar powering it and lots of fan guns all over the place. Nobody can say they aren't taking advantage of their snowmaking and grooming power.

Something seemed to be going on with the lift today... many brief stops and rumors and maintenance guys riding up and down. They fired up the alternate lift for a minute I assume in case it was needed.

Today's conditions were good... "groomed" but not granular. Wednesday was next level because they got 6" of snow and several days of cold. Some of the best groomed conditions I've ever skied. And they were blasting the snow everywhere.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*22.  January 24, 2020:  Brighton Night (Winter Fest)*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 26, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 16 all at K
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 17 at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow

​​​​​


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*23.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird, Utah*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon
1/3 - skinned Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/12 - skinned Pats
1/24 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/26 - Sugarbush (30th day overall)
1/27 - skinned Pats
1/28 - skinned the Crotch


----------



## Skrn (Jan 27, 2020)

1. Nov 16, Killington
2. Nov 16, Killington
3. Nov 26, Loon
4. Nov 28, Sunday River
5. Nov 29, Sunday River
6. Dec 1,   Sunday River
7. Dec 19, Brighton
8. Dec 20, Snowbird
9. Dec 21, Brighton
10. Dec 22, Alta
11. Dec 23, Snowbird
12. Dec 24, Snowbird
13. Dec 25, Alta
14. Dec 26, Alta
15. Dec 27, Big Sky
16. Dec 28, Big Sky
17. Dec 29, Big Sky
18. Dec 30, Big Sky
19. Dec 31, PowMow
20. Jan 1, Solitude
21. Jan 2, Brighton
22. Jan 3, Deer Valley
23. Jan 4, Alta
24. Jan 5, Brighton
25. Jan 18, Grouse Mt.
26. Jan 19, Big White
27. Jan 20, Big White
28. Jan 21, Revelstoke
29. Jan 22, Revelstoke
30. Jan 23, Revelstoke
31. Jan 24, Lake Louise
32. Jan 25, Banff Sunshine


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 27, 2020)

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park
14. 01/04 - Mount Ellen
15. 01/05 - K
16. 01/18 - Jay Peak
17. 01/19 - Burke
18. 01/25 - Stratton


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 27, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 17 at K
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 18 at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 27, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 18 at k
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 19 at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 27, 2020)

21 days so far. Combo of Mostly Hunter, Catamount, Canyons, Park City and Deer Valley.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2020)

Day 10
2 nd A Day at Gore
Packed powder
Perfect comfortable temperatures
Great snow day for sure
Hawkeye was nice along with everything else
Tuesday late January 2020


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
​​​​​


----------



## Zand (Jan 29, 2020)

1. Wachusett 11/15
2. Wachusett 11/21
3. Stratton 11/26
4. Mt. Snow 12/3
5. Wachusett 12/5
6. Killington 12/8
7. Sunday River 1/21
8. Sunday River 1/28

This will look a lot less pitiful in two weeks but yeah, after a nice start it's been a winter to forget.


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 30, 2020)

1. 11/23 Mount Snow
2. 12/8 Crotched
3. 12/22 Sunapee
4. 12/29 Attitash
5. 12/30 Wildcat (powder day)
6. 12/31 Attitash (powder day)
7. 1/19 Sunapee (powder day)
8. 1/25 Okemo
9. 1/26 Okemo
10. 1/27 Okemo


----------



## Edd (Jan 30, 2020)

19 days. Finally on an upswing year to year. My days have been going down for several years. 

21Nov19, Mt Snow 

25Nov19, Sunday River
26Nov19, Wildcat, 

04Dec19, Stratton
05Dec19, Mt Snow

13Dec19, Loon

01Jan20, Gunstock
02Jan20, Wildcat

06Jan20, Wildcat
07Jan20, Attitash

12Jan20, Steamboat
13Jan20, Steamboat
14Jan20, Steamboat

21Jan20, Gunstock
24Jan20, Gunstock 

27Jan20, Bretton Woods
28Jan20, Sunday River
29Jan20, Wildcat
30Jan20, Gunstock 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 31, 2020)

Today was day 18 for the season.  I skied 10 days in January, 9 at Mountain Creek,  1 at Mt. Peter.  All the Mountain Creek days except one were solo (I really enjoy skiing alone and doing my own thing).  Three of those were the last 3 days in a row at Mountain Creek.

I am in the middle of a 5 day off block from work and go back to work on Monday.  So I plan to go to Mt. Peter tomorrow with my wife, daughter and neice and Mountain Creek Sunday morning by myself.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 2, 2020)

1. 11/23 Mount Snow
2. 12/8 Crotched
3. 12/22 Sunapee
4. 12/29 Attitash
5. 12/30 Wildcat (powder day)
6. 12/31 Attitash (powder day)
7. 1/19 Sunapee (powder day)
8. 1/25 Okemo
9. 1/26 Okemo
10. 1/27 Okemo
11. 2/1 Sunapee


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2020)

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park
14. 01/04 - Mount Ellen
15. 01/05 - K
16. 01/18 - Jay Peak
17. 01/19 - Burke
18. 01/25 - Stratton
19. 02/01 - Smuggler's Notch
20. 02/02 - Lincoln Peak


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon
1/3 - skinned Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/12 - skinned Pats
1/24 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/26 - Sugarbush (30th day overall)
1/27 - skinned Pats
1/28 - skinned the Crotch
1/30 - skinned Pats
1/31 - Skinned Pats
2/2 - MRG
2/4 - skinned Pats


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
​​​​​


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 3, 2020)

25 days so far this season at Sugarbush with a mix of days at Lincoln Peak and Mt Ellen


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*24.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird, Utah (Superb Owl Day)*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
6.  January 30, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
7.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)


----------



## skimagic (Feb 7, 2020)

Big SKy, Feb 1-3, #92
Bridger Bowl, Feb. 4, #93


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2020)

skimagic said:


> Big SKy, Feb 1-3, #92
> Bridger Bowl, Feb. 4, #93



You've skied everyday since November 1st or so? Wow. I personally wouldn't want to ski everyday but that is something.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 19 at K
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 20 at k was yesterday 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 20 at k was yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 21 at k was today 

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Feb 8, 2020)

1. November 15, 2019: Mt. Snow, VT
2. November 16, 2019: Killington, VT
3. November 25, 2019: Stratton, VT
4. November 26, 2019: Stratton, VT
5. November 27, 2019: Stratton, VT
6. November 29, 2019: Stratton, VT
7. December 20, 2019: Sugarbush North, VT Opening Day
8. December 21, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
9. December 27, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
10. December 28, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
11. December 29, 2019: Stratton, VT / Magic Mountain VT
12. December 31, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
13. January 1, 2020: Stratton, VT / Magic Mountain VT
14. January 2, 2020: Magic Mountain, VT
15. January 17, 2020. Stratton VT
16. January 19, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
17. January 20, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
18. February 7, 2020 Pico Mountain VT
19. February 8, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT


----------



## JimG. (Feb 9, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
2/8-Gore
​​​​​


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 10, 2020)

1. 11/23 Mount Snow
2. 12/8 Crotched
3. 12/22 Sunapee
4. 12/29 Attitash
5. 12/30 Wildcat (powder day)
6. 12/31 Attitash (powder day)
7. 1/19 Sunapee (powder day)
8. 1/25 Okemo
9. 1/26 Okemo
10. 1/27 Okemo
11. 2/1 Sunapee
12. 2/9 Ragged


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 11, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon
1/3 - skinned Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/12 - skinned Pats
1/24 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/26 - Sugarbush (30th day overall)
1/27 - skinned Pats
1/28 - skinned the Crotch
1/30 - skinned Pats
1/31 - Skinned Pats
2/2 - MRG
2/4 - skinned Pats
2/8 - Cannon (lift serve day 20)
2/13 - skinned Pats (skinning day 20)


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*25.  February 10, 2020:  Brighton Night*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
6.  January 30, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
7.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
2/8-Gore
30) 2/12-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
2/8-Gore
30) 2/12-Killington
2/13-Killington (powder day)
​​​​​


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 21 at k was today
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 22 at K

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2020)

_1/28 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/29 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/30 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_

_12/14 - Mohonk Preserve, NY (xc)_
_12/15 - Hunter, HY (downhill)_

_12/22 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_12/23 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_12/24 - Jackson & Wildcat, NH (xc morning, downhill afternoon)_
_12/25 - Attitash, NH (downhill)_
_12/26 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc)_
_12/30 - Wildcat, NH (downhill)_
_12/31 - Wildcat, NH -- (downhill -- Powder day, peppered with rocks)_
_1/1 - Wildcat & Jackson, NH (morning downhill, xc afternoon)_
_1/2 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/3 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/4 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_1/5 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc -- "powder day", 1~2")

1/18 - Wildcat/Jackson (a few runs at Wildcat in the morning, xc at Jackson in the afternoon) 
1/19 - Wildcat (Powder day!)
1/20 - Jackson (xc)
__1/21 - Jackson (xc)

1/31
|
V
2/11 Whistler-Blackcomb

(too lazy to type out all 12 dates)


_


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Feb 16, 2020)

2/16/20 - Sugarbush 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 16, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 22 at K
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 23 at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 16, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 23 at k
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


Day 24 at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Feb 16, 2020)

1. 11/15 - Wachusett (opening day)
2. 11/21 - Wachusett
3. 11/26 - Stratton
4. 12/3 - Mt. Snow (powder day)
5. 12/5 - Wachusett
6. 12/8 - Killington
7. 1/21 - Sunday River
8. 1/28 - Sunday River
9. 2/9 - Snow King
10. 2/10 - Jackson Hole (powder day)
11. 2/11 - Jackson Hole
12. 2/12 - Jackson Hole (powder day)
13. 2/13 - Jackson Hole 
14. 2/14 - Jackson Hole (powder day)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 16, 2020)

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park
14. 01/04 - Mount Ellen
15. 01/05 - K
16. 01/18 - Jay Peak
17. 01/19 - Burke
18. 01/25 - Stratton
19. 02/01 - Smuggler's Notch
20. 02/02 - Lincoln Peak
21. 02/08 - Deer Valley
22. 02/09 - Snowbird
23. 02/10 - Alta
24. 02/11 - Alta
25. 02/12 - Snowbird
26. 02/13 - Brighton
27. 02/14 - Solitude
28. 02/15 - Powder Mountain
29. 02/16 - Powder Mountain


----------



## Zand (Feb 16, 2020)

How was Pow Mow? I've heard reviews varying from "best ski area in the country" to "so flat you can't move in the powder".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 17, 2020)

it’s not steep, but it is absolutely massive and sprawling. day tix cap at 1500 and there are over 8000 skiable acres so it felt empty and quiet on a holiday weekend. 10” storm day yesterday skier fantastic. and the vibe is indie mrg/magic style all
The way. Loved it for a less crowded option to end the trip. low angle powder tree skiing with fresh lines every single lap


----------



## Edd (Feb 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> it’s not steep, but it is absolutely massive and sprawling. day tix cap at 1500 and there are over 8000 skiable acres so it felt empty and quiet on a holiday weekend. 10” storm day yesterday skier fantastic. and the vibe is indie mrg/magic style all
> The way. Loved it for a less crowded option to end the trip. low angle powder tree skiing with fresh lines every single lap



Sounds awesome to me. If I go back to Utah, that’ll be a priority.


----------



## xlr8r (Feb 18, 2020)

1. 11/23 Mount Snow
2. 12/8 Crotched
3. 12/22 Sunapee
4. 12/29 Attitash
5. 12/30 Wildcat (powder day)
6. 12/31 Attitash (powder day)
7. 1/19 Sunapee (powder day)
8. 1/25 Okemo
9. 1/26 Okemo
10. 1/27 Okemo
11. 2/1 Sunapee
12. 2/9 Ragged
13. 2/15 Attitash
14. 2/16 Wildcat
15. 2/17 Attitash


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Feb 18, 2020)

2/17/20 - Mad River Glen & Sugarbush (Lincoln + Ellen) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Feb 18, 2020)

_Update to add Presi day weekend:

1/28 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/29 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/30 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_

_12/14 - Mohonk Preserve, NY (xc)_
_12/15 - Hunter, HY (downhill)_

_12/22 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_12/23 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_12/24 - Jackson & Wildcat, NH (xc morning, downhill afternoon)_
_12/25 - Attitash, NH (downhill)_
_12/26 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc)_
_12/30 - Wildcat, NH (downhill)_
_12/31 - Wildcat, NH -- (downhill -- Powder day, peppered with rocks)_
_1/1 - Wildcat & Jackson, NH (morning downhill, xc afternoon)_
_1/2 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/3 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/4 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_1/5 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc -- "powder day", 1~2")

1/18 - Wildcat/Jackson (a few runs at Wildcat in the morning, xc at Jackson in the afternoon)
1/19 - Wildcat (Powder day!)
1/20 - Jackson (xc)
__1/21 - Jackson (xc)

1/31
|
V
2/11 Whistler-Blackcomb (x12)

2/15 - Bretton Woods (xc)
__2/16 - Jackson (xc)
__2/17 - Bretton Woods (xc)_


----------



## Hawk (Feb 18, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> it’s not steep, but it is absolutely massive and sprawling. day tix cap at 1500 and there are over 8000 skiable acres so it felt empty and quiet on a holiday weekend. 10” storm day yesterday skier fantastic. and the vibe is indie mrg/magic style all
> The way. Loved it for a less crowded option to end the trip. low angle powder tree skiing with fresh lines every single lap


Do they still do that Power Country Run down to where the bus pick you up and also Lightning Ridge cat?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*26.  February 18, 2020:  Brighton Night*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
6.  January 30, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
7.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
8.  February 13, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 19, 2020)

Hawk said:


> Do they still do that Power Country Run down to where the bus pick you up and also Lightning Ridge cat?



they have two ski to bus shuttle areas, and two or three $25 cat ride areas. unfortunately all were closed bc they got a nasty freezing rain layer on 2/7. on 2/15 we skied crap conditions. on 2/16 we storm skied a powder day.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2020)

That's what makes that place really nice.  Also it is big and far enough out of town that most people don't bother.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon
1/3 - skinned Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/12 - skinned Pats
1/24 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/26 - Sugarbush (30th day overall)
1/27 - skinned Pats
1/28 - skinned the Crotch
1/30 - skinned Pats
1/31 - Skinned Pats
2/2 - MRG
2/4 - skinned Pats
2/8 - Cannon (lift serve day 20)
2/13 - skinned Pats (skinning day 20)
2/15 - Cannon
2/16 - Sugarbush - Mt Ellen (day 40 over all)
2/18 - skinned Pats 
2/19 - Cannon


----------



## JimG. (Feb 19, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
2/8-Gore
30) 2/12-Killington
2/13-Killington (powder day)
2/19-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## NYDB (Feb 21, 2020)

1. November 15, 2019: Mt. Snow, VT
2. November 16, 2019: Killington, VT
3. November 25, 2019: Stratton, VT
4. November 26, 2019: Stratton, VT
5. November 27, 2019: Stratton, VT
6. November 29, 2019: Stratton, VT
7. December 20, 2019: Sugarbush North, VT Opening Day
8. December 21, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
9. December 27, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
10. December 28, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
11. December 29, 2019: Stratton, VT / Magic Mountain VT
12. December 31, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
13. January 1, 2020: Stratton, VT / Magic Mountain VT
14. January 2, 2020: Magic Mountain, VT
15. January 17, 2020. Stratton VT
16. January 19, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
17. January 20, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
18. February 7, 2020 Pico Mountain VT
19. February 8, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
20. February 16, 2020 Big Sky, MT
21. February 17, 2020 Big Sky, MT
22. February 18, 2020 Big Sky, MT
23. February 19, 2020 Big Sky, MT
24. February 20, 2020 Big Sky, MT


----------



## Edd (Feb 21, 2020)

25 days

21Nov19, Mt Snow 

25Nov19, Sunday River
26Nov19, Wildcat, 

04Dec19, Stratton
05Dec19, Mt Snow

13Dec19, Loon

01Jan20, Gunstock
02Jan20, Wildcat

06Jan20, Wildcat
07Jan20, Attitash

12Jan20, Steamboat
13Jan20, Steamboat
14Jan20, Steamboat

21Jan20, Gunstock
24Jan20, Gunstock 

27Jan20, Bretton Woods
28Jan20, Sunday River
29Jan20, Wildcat
30Jan20, Gunstock 

03Feb20, Attitash
04Feb20, Cranmore

07Feb20, Gunstock 

12Feb20, Sunday River
13Feb20, Wildcat

21Feb20, Gunstock


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2020)

Some of y'all kicking ass on the dailies this season.

I'm actually thinking about how to reduce my next season to closer to a 20 day expectation but be fit in preparation for the season and get back into other sports like mountain biking. Just realized yesterday I lost 50 lbs since 5 years ago when I somehow topped out at 223 lbs.

I want to focus on quality > quantity and if I do quantity I'll hit up Berkshire East to burn some muscles and carve it up.

Too much pressure coming at me from all angles to try and plan for 30 days again. I'm at 16 days and feeling the pressure to burn these passes even when family and work are calling at the same time. At least we have a week booked up in Stowe for end of March into April and hopefully some grandma babysitting before then.


That said I plan to go hard and the best is yet to come .. 

Edit agan, I didn't realize some of you are doing Wife and Daughter days as well. Trying to embarrass us I see. Give me 5 years on that..


----------



## JimG. (Feb 21, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
2/8-Gore
30) 2/12-Killington
2/13-Killington (powder day)
2/19-Belleayre
2/21-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Feb 22, 2020)

2/22/20 - Sugarbush 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 23, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> Day 24 at k
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


25th day at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 23, 2020)

ALLSKIING said:


> 25th day at k
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


26th day at k

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 23, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...


*27.  February 23, 2020:  Snowbird*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
6.  January 30, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
7.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
8.  February 13, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
9.  February 23, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
2/8-Gore
30) 2/12-Killington
2/13-Killington (powder day)
2/19-Belleayre
2/21-Belleayre
2/22-Killington
2/23-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 24, 2020)

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park
14. 01/04 - Mount Ellen
15. 01/05 - K
16. 01/18 - Jay Peak
17. 01/19 - Burke
18. 01/25 - Stratton
19. 02/01 - Smuggler's Notch
20. 02/02 - Lincoln Peak
21. 02/08 - Deer Valley
22. 02/09 - Snowbird
23. 02/10 - Alta
24. 02/11 - Alta
25. 02/12 - Snowbird
26. 02/13 - Brighton
27. 02/14 - Solitude
28. 02/15 - Powder Mountain
29. 02/16 - Powder Mountain
30. 02/22 - Lincoln Peak
31. 02/23 - K


----------



## abc (Feb 25, 2020)

_Got a couple "gratuitous" days, reward for work going smoothly. 

1/28 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/29 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/30 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_

_12/14 - Mohonk Preserve, NY (xc)_
_12/15 - Hunter, HY (downhill)_

_12/22 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_12/23 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_12/24 - Jackson & Wildcat, NH (xc morning, downhill afternoon)_
_12/25 - Attitash, NH (downhill)_
_12/26 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc)_
_12/30 - Wildcat, NH (downhill)_
_12/31 - Wildcat, NH -- (downhill -- Powder day, peppered with rocks)_
_1/1 - Wildcat & Jackson, NH (morning downhill, xc afternoon)_
_1/2 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/3 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/4 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_1/5 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc -- "powder day", 1~2")

1/18 - Wildcat/Jackson (a few runs at Wildcat in the morning, xc at Jackson in the afternoon)
1/19 - Wildcat (Powder day!)
1/20 - Jackson (xc)
__1/21 - Jackson (xc)

1/31
|
V
2/11 Whistler-Blackcomb (x12)

2/15 - Bretton Woods (xc)
__2/16 - Jackson (xc)
2/17 - Bretton Woods (xc)

2/21 - Mt Snow 
2/22 - Great Glen Trail (xc)
2/23 - Bethel Inn, ME (xc clinic)
2/24 - Sunapee (new mountain for me)

Can't believe I've done 18 days of cross country! Now I'm motivated to get it up to 20. _


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

abc said:


> _Can't believe I've done 18 days of cross country! Now I'm motivated to get it up to 20. _



That's awesome. When I was younger I did as much XC as downhill. I'd like to return to that pattern but last time I went to ski XC the place was basically closed when I showed up. I guess you gotta aim for peak season or drive up to the Whites sort of thing.


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> That's awesome. When I was younger I did as much XC as downhill. I'd like to return to that pattern but last time I went to ski XC the place was basically closed when I showed up.


I used to do mostly xc and only occasionally downhill. But the spotty snow record in the lower Hudson Valley made very frustrated xc skiers the last 10 years. So I gradually switched over to more alpine than xc. At least the downhill area make snow...

This year, I decided to learn to skate ski, seriously. Hence the high number of days. It cuts a bit into my downhill days though. On the plus side, I'm getting so much satisfaction progressing in my skating! It helps my downhill ski too... "weight forward", "fine control from the ankle"... There's definitely some crossover. 



> I guess you gotta aim for peak season or drive up to the Whites sort of thing.


Yea, I've been driving up to the Whites. I like the terrain and trails in the Jackson/Bretton-Wood/Great-Glen triangle. Flat to rolling terrain, good for a learner working on forms and technique. 

I got a season pass at Great Glen, which only cost $80! Can you believe it? There's a NH deal that gives season pass holders 50% on trail fee, roughly $10/day in all the "associated" networks, of which I basically do Bretton Woods and Jackson (free at Great Glen). 

This season, it so happened that's about the only region that gets decent snow starting Christmas! I lucked out with a few gratuitous powder days at Wildcat!

As an AMC member, I stay at the AMC lodges for relatively moderate cost of $70-100 (all meals included at the $100 end). Sometimes splurging for a hotel/B&B for a little extra. 

On good years, we get enough snow in Minnewaska/Mohonk, which has a combined network of nearly 100km trails! I'm hoping maybe next year I don't have to do all that driving but can ski more locally.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 29, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon
1/3 - skinned Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/12 - skinned Pats
1/24 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/26 - Sugarbush (30th day overall)
1/27 - skinned Pats
1/28 - skinned the Crotch
1/30 - skinned Pats
1/31 - Skinned Pats
2/2 - MRG
2/4 - skinned Pats
2/8 - Cannon (lift serve day 20)
2/13 - skinned Pats (skinning day 20)
2/15 - Cannon
2/16 - Sugarbush - Mt Ellen (day 40 over all)
2/18 - skinned Pats
2/19 - Cannon
2/23 - MRG
2/24 - Bolton Valley
2/25 - Sugarbush
2/27 - Sugarbush (Mt Ellen)
2/28 - Stowe (30" powda day)
3/1 - skinned Pats
3/2 - skinned Pats


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 29, 2020)

Today, the last day of February, I skied at Bromley and it was day 30 for me this season.  I skied 12 days in February, the vast majority were Mountain Creek solo weekdays.  Also a few early morning weekend days at MC before the crowds show up.  They did a good job keeping most of the trails open despite the seeming weekly rainstorm with 50 degree temps.   They took advantage of the 2 or 3 day snowmaking window following each rainstorm very effectively. 

The Mt. Peter weekend days were with my wife, daughter and niece, always good days 

I'm typing this in the hotel at Bromley so I'll be starting off March at Bromley tomorrow.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 1, 2020)

2/29/20 - Sugarbush (Ellen + Lincoln) 
3/1/20 - Half day Sugarbush (Lincoln) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDB (Mar 1, 2020)

1. November 15, 2019: Mt. Snow, VT
2. November 16, 2019: Killington, VT
3. November 25, 2019: Stratton, VT
4. November 26, 2019: Stratton, VT
5. November 27, 2019: Stratton, VT
6. November 29, 2019: Stratton, VT
7. December 20, 2019: Sugarbush North, VT Opening Day
8. December 21, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
9. December 27, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
10. December 28, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
11. December 29, 2019: Stratton, VT / Magic Mountain VT
12. December 31, 2019: Magic Mountain, VT
13. January 1, 2020: Stratton, VT / Magic Mountain VT
14. January 2, 2020: Magic Mountain, VT
15. January 17, 2020. Stratton VT
16. January 19, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
17. January 20, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
18. February 7, 2020 Pico Mountain VT
19. February 8, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
20. February 16, 2020 Big Sky, MT
21. February 17, 2020 Big Sky, MT
22. February 18, 2020 Big Sky, MT
23. February 19, 2020 Big Sky, MT
24. February 20, 2020 Big Sky, MT
25. February 29, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT
26. March 1, 2020 Magic Mountain, VT

Haven't been close to 30 since I had kids.  This looks like the year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 1, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*28.  March 1, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta (Powder Day!)*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
6.  January 30, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
7.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
8.  February 13, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
9.  February 23, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
10.  February 27, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
11.  March 1, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp, Powder Day, First Double Diamond)


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2020)

Day 18 was at Mccolley in Adk on Saturday lots of snow all over the hill. Myb est day of season for sure

Day 19 was at elk first time back for me to elk in about 3 year sun was out.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 2, 2020)

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park
14. 01/04 - Mount Ellen
15. 01/05 - K
16. 01/18 - Jay Peak
17. 01/19 - Burke
18. 01/25 - Stratton
19. 02/01 - Smuggler's Notch
20. 02/02 - Lincoln Peak
21. 02/08 - Deer Valley
22. 02/09 - Snowbird
23. 02/10 - Alta
24. 02/11 - Alta
25. 02/12 - Snowbird
26. 02/13 - Brighton
27. 02/14 - Solitude
28. 02/15 - Powder Mountain
29. 02/16 - Powder Mountain
30. 02/22 - Lincoln Peak
31. 02/23 - K
32. 02/29 - Whiteface
33. 03/01 - Gore

almost skied 50% of days in february. damn leap year gives me 14 out of 29.


----------



## abc (Mar 2, 2020)

_1/28 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/29 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_
_11/30 - West Yellowstone, MT (xc)_

_12/14 - Mohonk Preserve, NY (xc)_
_12/15 - Hunter, HY (downhill)_

_12/22 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_12/23 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_12/24 - Jackson & Wildcat, NH (xc morning, downhill afternoon)_
_12/25 - Attitash, NH (downhill)_
_12/26 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc)_
_12/30 - Wildcat, NH (downhill)_
_12/31 - Wildcat, NH -- (downhill -- Powder day, peppered with rocks)_
_1/1 - Wildcat & Jackson, NH (morning downhill, xc afternoon)_
_1/2 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/3 - Jackson, NH (xc)_
_1/4 - Great Glen, NH (xc)_
_1/5 - Bretton Woods, NH (xc -- "powder day", 1~2")

1/18 - Wildcat/Jackson (a few runs at Wildcat in the morning, xc at Jackson in the afternoon)
1/19 - Wildcat (Powder day!)
1/20 - Jackson (xc)
__1/21 - Jackson (xc)

1/31
|
V
2/11 Whistler-Blackcomb (x12)

2/15 - Bretton Woods (xc)
__2/16 - Jackson (xc)
2/17 - Bretton Woods (xc)

2/21 - Mt Snow
2/22 - Great Glen Trail (xc)
2/23 - Bethel Inn, ME (xc clinic)
2/24 - Sunapee (new mountain for me)

Update for the past wekend:

* 2/29 - Stowe (powder day)
* 3/1   - Stowe (leftover powder)

* Was on my way to xc skiing in the Whites. Thanks to on-the-ground report of the storm thread, I changed plan and went to Stowe. One of the best days in the east as I can remember.  _


----------



## xlr8r (Mar 3, 2020)

1. 11/23 Mount Snow
2. 12/8 Crotched
3. 12/22 Sunapee
4. 12/29 Attitash
5. 12/30 Wildcat (powder day)
6. 12/31 Attitash (powder day)
7. 1/19 Sunapee (powder day)
8. 1/25 Okemo
9. 1/26 Okemo
10. 1/27 Okemo
11. 2/1 Sunapee
12. 2/9 Ragged
13. 2/15 Attitash
14. 2/16 Wildcat
15. 2/17 Attitash
16. 3/1 Sunapee


----------



## Skrn (Mar 4, 2020)

1. Nov 16, Killington
2. Nov 16, Killington
3. Nov 26, Loon
4. Nov 28, Sunday River
5. Nov 29, Sunday River
6. Dec 1, Sunday River
7. Dec 19, Brighton
8. Dec 20, Snowbird
9. Dec 21, Brighton
10. Dec 22, Alta
11. Dec 23, Snowbird
12. Dec 24, Snowbird
13. Dec 25, Alta
14. Dec 26, Alta
15. Dec 27, Big Sky
16. Dec 28, Big Sky
17. Dec 29, Big Sky
18. Dec 30, Big Sky
19. Dec 31, PowMow
20. Jan 1, Solitude
21. Jan 2, Brighton
22. Jan 3, Deer Valley
23. Jan 4, Alta
24. Jan 5, Brighton
25. Jan 18, Grouse Mt.
26. Jan 19, Big White
27. Jan 20, Big White
28. Jan 21, Revelstoke
29. Jan 22, Revelstoke
30. Jan 23, Revelstoke
31. Jan 24, Lake Louise
32. Jan 25, Banff Sunshine
33. Feb 2, Sugarbush
34. Feb 6, Sugarbush 
35. Feb 7, MRG
36. Feb 16, Niseko, Japan
37. Feb 17, Niseko
38. Feb 18, Niseko
39. Feb 19, Niseko
40. Feb 20, Niseko
41. Feb 21, Kiroro, Japan
42. Feb 22, Kiroro
43. Feb 29, Sugarbush
44. Mar 1, Sugarbush 

It’s been a great year so far despite the poor snow in the east. Japan and Canada were great.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 4, 2020)

^That looks like a great year so far!  Probably tops in this forum combining number of days and eastern / western / japan variety.  

I hope to have similiar years when the kids have gone on to college and beyond.

Are you retired?  Or maybe post work on a day to day level?


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2020)

​11/13/19-Killington​​​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
2/8-Gore
30) 2/12-Killington
2/13-Killington (powder day)
2/19-Belleayre
2/21-Belleayre
2/22-Killington
2/23-Killington
3/5-Belleayre
​​​​​


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 7, 2020)

3/7/20 - Stratton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 8, 2020)

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park
14. 01/04 - Mount Ellen
15. 01/05 - K
16. 01/18 - Jay Peak
17. 01/19 - Burke
18. 01/25 - Stratton
19. 02/01 - Smuggler's Notch
20. 02/02 - Lincoln Peak
21. 02/08 - Deer Valley
22. 02/09 - Snowbird
23. 02/10 - Alta
24. 02/11 - Alta
25. 02/12 - Snowbird
26. 02/13 - Brighton
27. 02/14 - Solitude
28. 02/15 - Powder Mountain
29. 02/16 - Powder Mountain
30. 02/22 - Lincoln Peak
31. 02/23 - K
32. 02/29 - Whiteface
33. 03/01 - Gore
34. 03/07 - Plattekill


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Mar 8, 2020)

3/8 - Stratton
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*29.  March 8, 2020:  Snowbird (Powder Day!)*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
6.  January 30, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
7.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
8.  February 13, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
9.  February 23, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
10.  February 27, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
11.  March 1, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp, Powder Day, First Double Diamond)
12.  March 8, 2020:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day!)


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon
1/3 - skinned Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/12 - skinned Pats
1/24 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/26 - Sugarbush (30th day overall)
1/27 - skinned Pats
1/28 - skinned the Crotch
1/30 - skinned Pats
1/31 - Skinned Pats
2/2 - MRG
2/4 - skinned Pats
2/8 - Cannon (lift serve day 20)
2/13 - skinned Pats (skinning day 20)
2/15 - Cannon
2/16 - Sugarbush - Mt Ellen (day 40 over all)
2/18 - skinned Pats
2/19 - Cannon
2/23 - MRG
2/24 - Bolton Valley
2/25 - Sugarbush
2/27 - Sugarbush (Mt Ellen)
2/28 - Stowe (30" powda day)
3/1 - skinned Pats
3/2 - skinned Pats
3/5 - skinned the Crotch (50 overall)
3/7 - Sugarbush
3/8 - Cannon (skinned first run) day 30 lift serve
3/9 - skinned Pats
3/11 - skinned Cannon
3/14 - Pats Peak


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2020)

11/13/19-Killington​​​​11/20-Killington​​​​11/21-Killington
11/23-Gore
11/29-Belleayre
12/4-Belleayre (powder day)
12/6-Belleayre (powder day)
12/7-Belleayre (powder day)
12/12-Belleayre
10) 12/17-Killington
12/18-Killington
12/20-Belleayre
12/22-Belleayre
1/1/20-Belleayre
1/3-Killington
1/6-Killington
1/7-Killington (powder day)
1/9-Belleayre
1/15-Belleayre
20) 1/17-Belleayre
1/21-Killington
1/22-Killington
1/24-Belleayre
1/25-Mt. Snow
1/28-Gore
2/2-Stratton
2/5-Killington
2/6-Killington (powder day)
2/8-Gore
30) 2/12-Killington
2/13-Killington (powder day)
2/19-Belleayre
2/21-Belleayre
2/22-Killington
2/23-Killington
3/5-Belleayre
3/8-Killington
3/9-Killington
​​​​​


----------



## jimk (Mar 11, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 01. 11/09 - K
> 02. 11/16 - Sunday River
> 03. 11/17 - Loon
> 04. 11/29 - K
> ...



You hit Utah at a good time.  While there have been occasional nice/pow days, in general conditions have gradually degraded since early-mid Feb and we are in full spring skiing mode right now with not much new snow in recent weeks.  This is sort of unexpected because things can often get better and better in late Feb and much of March.  Hopefully the second half of March picks up some good dumpage out here.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2020)

jimk said:


> You hit Utah at a good time.  While there have been occasional nice/pow days, in general conditions have gradually degraded since early-mid Feb and we are in full spring skiing mode right now with not much new snow in recent weeks.  This is sort of unexpected because things can often get better and better in late Feb and much of March.  Hopefully the second half of March picks up some good dumpage out here.



yea we did ok. the massive storm that shut LCC for 2 days was right before we arrived, and that storm dumped a lot of snow but it was dense and shitty. snowbird opened that sunday for a 'powder day' but it was an utter shitshow of people and the powder was rather thick. still, the rope drop on mineral basin led to a few awesome runs. light snow (a few 2" events) while we were in alta/bird. sunny and dry middle of the trip. then we switched to powmow for the holiday weekend. the big storm that pummeled alta/bird was fr.rain at powmow so day1 at powmow was basically as bad as anything i've skied out west (only competition that comes to mind is when i visited tahoe during their mega drought, and utah during a really bad xmas when i spent most of the week audibled to big sky but still skied in utah on the first and last day of the trip as i was flying SLC). then it snowed 12" our last day and we had an epic day of fresh lines every run at powmow. 

my co trip in december was lackluster. 

its been a bad season for powder skiing. 

best single powder days were easily day 2 at powmow and whiteface on 2/29


----------



## Zand (Mar 14, 2020)

1. 11/15 - Wachusett (opening day)
2. 11/21 - Wachusett
3. 11/26 - Stratton
4. 12/3 - Mt. Snow (powder day)
5. 12/5 - Wachusett
6. 12/8 - Killington
7. 1/21 - Sunday River
8. 1/28 - Sunday River
9. 2/9 - Snow King
10. 2/10 - Jackson Hole (powder day)
11. 2/11 - Jackson Hole
12. 2/12 - Jackson Hole (powder day)
13. 2/13 - Jackson Hole 
14. 2/14 - Jackson Hole (powder day)
15. 2/23 - Sugarloaf
16. 2/24 - Sugarloaf
17. 2/25 - Sugarloaf
18. 3/2 - Killington
19. 3/8 - Sugarbush
20. 3/9 - Sugarbush/MRG
21. 3/10 - Sugarbush

4 days ago I was certain that I'd make it to 30. Now I'm just hoping I get to 22.
​


----------



## crazy (Mar 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 01. 11/09 - K
> 02. 11/16 - Sunday River
> 03. 11/17 - Loon
> 04. 11/29 - K
> ...



That sounds like a good season. How was Powder Mountain? I've heard mixed things, but I would like to check it out because it's the last major Wasatch resort that I haven't patronized.


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2020)

31 days. I was pushing hard this season and on track for 40 for the first time in years. I guess that’s not happening. 

I’ve enjoyed tracking days for the last several years and have added data each year, like who I skied with that day. 

This year I also track what skis I used on a given day, and the dates I’ve had them tuned. I like knowing how many days I’ve skied between tunes. 

21Nov19, Mt Snow 

25Nov19, Sunday River
26Nov19, Wildcat, 

04Dec19, Stratton
05Dec19, Mt Snow

13Dec19, Loon

01Jan20, Gunstock
02Jan20, Wildcat

06Jan20, Wildcat
07Jan20, Attitash

12Jan20, Steamboat
13Jan20, Steamboat
14Jan20, Steamboat

21Jan20, Gunstock
24Jan20, Gunstock 

27Jan20, Bretton Woods
28Jan20, Sunday River
29Jan20, Wildcat
30Jan20, Gunstock 

03Feb20, Attitash
04Feb20, Cranmore

07Feb20, Gunstock 

12Feb20, Sunday River
13Feb20, Wildcat

21Feb20, Gunstock

26Feb20, Sunday River

02Mar20, Cranmore
03Mar20, Wildcat

06Mar20, Gunstock 

11Mar20, Attitash
12Mar20, Wildcat



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2020)

Yup, I shoot for 50, figured 40 would be easy, but so it goes

...parting in such sweet sorrow...

01. 11/09 - K
02. 11/16 - Sunday River
03. 11/17 - Loon
04. 11/29 - K
05. 12/07 - Magic
06. 12/08 - Stratton
07. 12/23 - Winter Park
08. 12/24 - Winter Park
09. 12/25 - Winter Park
10. 12/26 - Winter Park
11. 12/27 - Winter Park
12. 12/28 - Winter Park
13. 12/29 - Winter Park
14. 01/04 - Mount Ellen
15. 01/05 - K
16. 01/18 - Jay Peak
17. 01/19 - Burke
18. 01/25 - Stratton
19. 02/01 - Smuggler's Notch
20. 02/02 - Lincoln Peak
21. 02/08 - Deer Valley
22. 02/09 - Snowbird
23. 02/10 - Alta
24. 02/11 - Alta
25. 02/12 - Snowbird
26. 02/13 - Brighton
27. 02/14 - Solitude
28. 02/15 - Powder Mountain
29. 02/16 - Powder Mountain
30. 02/22 - Lincoln Peak
31. 02/23 - K
32. 02/29 - Whiteface
33. 03/01 - Gore
34. 03/07 - Plattekill
35. 03/14 - Stratton


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*30.  March 12, 2020:  Burke (homecoming)
31. March 14, 2020:  Burke (Burke's last day)*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
6.  January 30, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
7.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
8.  February 13, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
9.  February 23, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
10.  February 27, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
11.  March 1, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp, Powder Day, First Double Diamond)
12.  March 8, 2020:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day!)


----------



## dblskifanatic (Mar 15, 2020)

Well got 17 days in which is well off our average of 50.  With everything on “hold” for now we will be lucky to hit 30. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2020)

Assuming I'm done at 38; I fully expect a blast of late March and early April winter with a 3' blizzard of an April fool's day gift.

Guessing I'll start the Fishing 2020 thread this week sometime.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 15, 2020)

Was hoping for 40 this season, got 35. Squeezed one last Pico day in with spouse on Saturday.  I knew the conditions would be marginal but had a feeling it would be the last weekend and I could not ski Sunday.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 15, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Yup, I shoot for 50, figured 40 would be easy, but so it goes
> 
> ...parting in such sweet sorrow...
> 
> ...



I know you hit a lot of places.  How do you like Winter Park compared to other CO resorts? Never been and starting today thinking ahead to next season.  Let the daydreaming for 2020-2021 begin.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 15, 2020)

Still got a month or so of skinning but lift serve ended with 31 yesterday at Pats 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Mar 15, 2020)

medfordmike said:


> I know you hit a lot of places.  How do you like Winter Park compared to other CO resorts? Never been and starting today thinking ahead to next season.  Let the daydreaming for 2020-2021 begin.



I loved Winter Park when I went. It lacks in above treeline terrain (unless the cirque is open) but more than makes up for it with its wooded terrain and big bump trails. Terrain almost feels like someone took Killington and put it on really good steroids and moved it west. They tend to get more snow and less crowds than the resorts that are right on I-70 as well.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 15, 2020)

medfordmike said:


> I know you hit a lot of places.  How do you like Winter Park compared to other CO resorts? Never been and starting today thinking ahead to next season.  Let the daydreaming for 2020-2021 begin.



i prefer winter park to most of the other areas that are somewhat proximate to denver. pretty much my preference in that neck of the woods is:
1. a-basin
2. winter park
3. breck
4. beaver creek
5. keystone
6. vail
7. copper

but i dont really love any of them except a-basin and think my ski time and dollar is better spent elsewhere. front range colorado is just easy, its unlimited and not blacked out on the pass, i have lots of friends in denver, fligths are frequent and cheap, and cannabis is legal. but for skiing id rather go almost anywhere else out west. ive been to aspen/snowmass/highlands years ago and that was rad. ive been to silverton and that was very rad. never done crested butte or telluride but im told theyre rad. front range near denver is just kinda blah. steamboat also very blah, too intermediate. copper is my least favorite ski area in america maybe. never been to loveland or eldora or cooper. 

wp is great for bumps and trees. its not great for high alpine at all, but in my opinion most high alpine is super overrated and gets chopped up fast as fuck. vail's back bowls do nothing for me. there are places like kicking horse and fernie that have awesome high alpine chutes, but none of those co places really have that except for basin. basin rules all. if you have an ikon, go to basin when you go to winter park if you like actual steep skiing.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 16, 2020)

No Loveland love?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> No Loveland love?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



i've never been! but they just posted this and i dig what they are putting down - only thing i wish they did here was limit the uphill to local county residents at least for now to discourage travel. impossible to enforce but would be a good thing to say. 

Loveland Ski Area
1 hr · 
In order to keep all our guests and employees safe and healthy, we have made the incredibly difficult decision to close for the 2019/20 season. This has not been easy for anyone, but it is the best way we can help stop the spread of COVID-19. We understand that there will be some frustration regarding our decision, but we feel strongly that this is best for everyone.

We are communicating this information with our employees and providing scheduled seasonal Loveland Ski Area employees with up to three weeks of compensation beyond what has already been worked in addition to their seasonal bonus. Many employees will also have the opportunity to work additional hours in the coming weeks. All employees will be off this week and compensated during this closure.

Any date specific products(lift tickets, rental packages, lessons) will be fully refunded. 2019/20 4-Pak tickets will be valid for the entire 2020/21 season. We are working on accommodations for 2019/20 season pass holders and will have more information in the coming weeks.

The ski area will be closed and our call center and ticket office will be unstaffed through Sunday, March 22. We will be unable to process any refund requests until Monday, March 23. We thank you in advance for your patience.

Now that we are closed for the season, the mountain is open for uphill access. Go to skiloveland.com/the-mountain/uphill-access/ for all the details. Please note that there will be no avalanche mitigation or emergency services. Uphill users must practice safe backcountry travel and use 911 for any emergencies.

We appreciate your understanding during this difficult time and we look forward to skiing and snowboarding with everyone again next season.

377377
96 comments
80 shares


----------



## Zand (Mar 18, 2020)

Possibly the final tally:

1. 11/15 - Wachusett
2. 11/21 - Wachusett
3. 11/26 - Stratton
4. 12/3 - Mt. Snow
5. 12/5 - Wachusett
6. 12/8 - Killington
7. 1/21 - Sunday River
8. 1/28 - Sunday River
9. 2/9 - Snow King
10. 2/10 - Jackson Hole
11. 2/11 - Jackson Hole
12. 2/12 - Jackson Hole
13. 2/13 - Jackson Hole
14. 2/14 - Jackson Hole
15. 2/23 - Sugarloaf
16. 2/24 - Sugarloaf
17. 2/25 - Sugarloaf
18. 3/2 - Killington
19. 3/8 - Sugarbush
20. 3/9 - Sugarbush/MRG
21. 3/10 - Sugarbush
22. 3/15 - Wachusett
23. 3/17 - Waterville

Cost per day after adding up passes and day tickets was $46.70 which wasn't great. Got the Ikon down to $38.69. Wachusett worked out to $75 a day...no pass there next year. Maybe a 3-peat for early season but no thanks. Bought 4 day tickets, all of which were warranted to me...$55 for a powder day at Mt. Snow in which they jackpotted in early December, $49 for a half day at Snow King which I thought was really cool (had to day ticket somewhere that trip for one day), $35 for a 2-4 ticket at MRG which is always worth the money, and $17 at Waterville because I was stubborn enough to get one more day but can't beat that price. After skiing 6 new areas last year, only one new this year. If the virus goes away somewhat quickly I could see myself getting a cheap flight to Denver and checking out A-Basin but highly unlikely. Maybe July skiing in New Jersey will be in the cards this year.

I'm lucky enough to still be working uninterrupted by the virus so with nothing to do over the next few months I'll be able to save some money and vacation time this year. Therefore I may spoil myself with a combined Big Sky/Jackson trip next year. May also look for something to supplement the Ikon, whether it be VT 4-pass, Fox44, or maybe a pack for MRG or Magic. But didn't come close to using all the Ikon base days so who knows. Just hoping I don't lose motivation to ski midseason next year. After the great early December I just couldn't get myself to go other than a couple pity trips to SR. I was even dreading traveling west but it took about 30 seconds of JH to beat the fog out of my head and I was good to go. This sudden halt will be a great lesson to never take a season for granted. At least it hit during a lackluster spring instead of one of the last 2 Marches.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 18, 2020)

Made 37 days. A lot at HuntahVail, Catamount, Gore, Park City and Deer Valley. Would have easily made 40. Oh well. Be safe everyone!


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m at 22, still holding out hope it’s not over yet, might skin Hunter this weekend


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 21, 2020)

Kusty....Thanks.  I have never been to Copper but worst on the planet?  Definitely no chance you will be featured on a Powdr website! Seriously thanks for the advice.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 21, 2020)

Zand said:


> I loved Winter Park when I went. It lacks in above treeline terrain (unless the cirque is open) but more than makes up for it with its wooded terrain and big bump trails. Terrain almost feels like someone took Killington and put it on really good steroids and moved it west. They tend to get more snow and less crowds than the resorts that are right on I-70 as well.



Thanks Zand I appreciate the feedback.  Less crowds goes a long way in my book.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 22, 2020)

I got 37 days this season,  the vast majority were solo weekday mornings at my local area, Mountain Creek.  Also a bunch of weekend days at Mt. Peter with my family.

I also did a spur of the moment trip to Bromley, with the family, for the weekend of 2/29-3/1.  That was fun since I hadn't been there in about 8 years.

I would have easily broke 40 days for the first time if it wasn't for the corona virus.  If things normalize by summer I plan to try out Big Snow a couple times.  We'll see.

Sent from my SM-G970U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 22, 2020)

11/11 - K
11/17 - Bretton Woods
11/23 - Cannon
11/24 - Wildcat
11/25 - Bretton Woods (skinned 1st run)
11/26 - Loon (skinned first run)
11/27 - Sunday River
11/29 - Cannon
12/1 - skinned pats
12/2 - skinned Pats
12/7 - Cannon
12/15 -skinned Pats
12/16 -skinned Pats
12/17 -skinned Pats
12/18 -skinned Pats
12/19 - skinned Pats
12/20 - Cannon (day 10 lift serve)
12/21 - Cannon
12/22 - skinned Pats (day 10 skinning)
12/23 - skinned Pats (20th day overall)
12/24 - Smuggs
12/25 - skinned Pats
12/27 - Cannon (last run Skinned)
1/1- Cannon
1/3 - skinned Pats
1/5 - Cannon
1/12 - skinned Pats
1/24 - Cannon
1/25 - Cannon
1/26 - Sugarbush (30th day overall)
1/27 - skinned Pats
1/28 - skinned the Crotch
1/30 - skinned Pats
1/31 - Skinned Pats
2/2 - MRG
2/4 - skinned Pats
2/8 - Cannon (lift serve day 20)
2/13 - skinned Pats (skinning day 20)
2/15 - Cannon
2/16 - Sugarbush - Mt Ellen (day 40 over all)
2/18 - skinned Pats
2/19 - Cannon
2/23 - MRG
2/24 - Bolton Valley
2/25 - Sugarbush
2/27 - Sugarbush (Mt Ellen)
2/28 - Stowe (30" powda day)
3/1 - skinned Pats
3/2 - skinned Pats
3/5 - skinned the Crotch (50 overall)
3/7 - Sugarbush
3/8 - Cannon (skinned first run) day 30 lift serve
3/9 - skinned Pats
3/11 - skinned Cannon
3/14 - Pats Peak
3/15 - skinned Pats
3/21 - skinned pats
3/22 - skinned pats (day 30 skinning)
3/24 - skinned pats
3/26 - skinned pats (day 60 overall)
3/28 - skinned pats
4/1 - skinned pats
4/3 - skinned pats
4/5 - skinned pats
4/7 - skinned Crotched
4/10 - skinned Cannon
4/18 -skinned Cannon
4/29 - skinned Cannon (day 40 skinning)
5/6 - skinned Cannon


----------



## skef (Aug 1, 2020)

11/10 - Sunday River
11/24 - Loon
12/6 - Wildcat
12/24 - Loon
12/29 - Sunday River
12/30 - Sunday River
12/31 - Sunday River
1/11 -  Sunday River
1/12 - Sunday River
1/31 - Loon
2/9 - Loon
3/6 - Killington
Just shy of 300K vertical which is okay for only 12 days, I guess. I was really counting on a big March and April. All in all,  bittersweet.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 3, 2020)

> 1.  October 22, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 2.  October 31, 2019:  Brighton, Utah
> 3.  November 22, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado
> 4.  November 23, 2019:  Steamboat, Colorado (OPENING of the NEW Gondola!)
> ...



*32.  June 20, 2020:  Alta (earned turns)*

Wife's Ski Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird/Alta
3.  January 12, 2020:  Deer Valley
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana

Daughter's Tally:

1.  December 1, 2019:  Alta
2.  December 22, 2019:  Snowbird (Camp)
3.  January 5, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
4.  January 19, 2020:  Ski Discovery, Montana
5.  January 26, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
6.  January 30, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
7.  February 2, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
8.  February 13, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
9.  February 23, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp)
10.  February 27, 2020:  Brighton (School Program)
11.  March 1, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp, Powder Day, First Double Diamond)
12.  March 8, 2020:  Snowbird Camp (Powder Day!)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 11, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> 11.  March 1, 2020:  Snowbird (Camp, Powder Day, *First Double Diamond)*



Woohoo!  Congrats on this.


----------



## Nick (Oct 19, 2020)

About time to start that 2020/2021 season thread!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 19, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Woohoo!  Congrats on this.


Yeah, that was my daughter's first double diamond.  Not me!  :lol:


----------

